
Show HN: Turn any device into a zoomable whiteboard - RichardZite
http://ziteboard.com/
======
RichardZite
Another aspect of vector drawings
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8606502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8606502)

------
marknadal
Very slick, clean, and well done! What is the stack you're running on/how are
you storing the data?

~~~
RichardZite
I'm happy that you like it. Data: in browser and backend. The stack is custom
- based on canvas famo.us and node on the server side. Is there anything else
that might be of interest to you?

------
nostromo
Love this. Great work!

